

Show HN: The Instagram bot we made to market our iPhone app - muratmutlu
https://github.com/oh-moore/followpie

======
muratmutlu
Hey everyone,

Last year we created our own Instagram bot which automated many of the
interactions I went through manually when trying to get people to follow me
(liking photos, following users).

It turns out there's a pretty decent reciprocation rate and in turn, thousands
of users flooded to my Instagram profile and tapped the link contained on it
which was to our iPhone app in the App Store.

We managed to rack up several thousand downloads and my photos hit the Popular
page over 40 times

It was a fun experiment, I ran the bot for 9 months and collected all the
stats and figures here:

[http://www.mobileinc.co.uk/2013/12/follow-pie-the-
instagram-...](http://www.mobileinc.co.uk/2013/12/follow-pie-the-instagram-
bot-made-to-generate-more-app-store-downloads/)

